# temps for dart frogs



## reptileman33 (Sep 29, 2011)

What is the maximum basking temprature a dart frog viv should be and what should the Ambient temprature be??? If anyone can help me Ill be grateful as I want the viv to be perfect for when I get me dart frogs: victory:

Many Thanks

Martin Dean


----------



## jaimeomg (Sep 27, 2010)

Depends on the frog really, but between 21 (night time) and 25 (day time) degrees is usually good.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## reptileman33 (Sep 29, 2011)

Is that basking tempratures or the ambient tempratures of the terrarium???


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

You don't have basking temps for dart frogs. You have a temperature gradient, but certainly not a basking spot.

Ade


----------



## reptileman33 (Sep 29, 2011)

Ie what temprature should it be directly under the basking bulb???? At the MAXIMUM I mean lol!!!


----------



## igmillichip (Feb 7, 2010)

You need to play it safe as a bottom line.
A dart frog will certainly die much quicker from being cooked than it will from being slightly cooler. !

The answer depends upon the species.....there are species that will not tolerate high temperatures for too long.

I try not to cook my dart frogs with experimental temperatures, but as you get closer to 30 C you are getting too close to the potential of a rapid death.

My recommendation is to aim at 26 C tops, thereby a swing upwards of 1 or 2 degree may be tolerated. 
If you aim higher than 26 C then the normal swings you get with heating could be just too much for the frog.

But, I am querying the notion of using the basking lamp.

ian


----------



## reptileman33 (Sep 29, 2011)

Its hard as I have all 3 walls (the 2 sides and back) with that fake polystyrene wall covering and if I used a heat mat the heat wouldnt get through the polystyrene, only reflect off it so I cannot think of any other way to heat up the terrarium!!!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Is your room really so cold that you need to heat the viv? If the answer is yes, consider either:-

a) keep something that doesn't mind lower temps.
b) heat the room.
c) use a substrate heat cable if you really must.

Ade


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

or.... False bottom with aquarium heater in the water beneath it.:2thumb:


----------



## reptileman33 (Sep 29, 2011)

Can I use a heat cable with a thermostat?????? as that sounds like a good idea!!!! Hoe would I attach the cable to the false backing???? And Also how much heat does a heat cable give out????


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

marcuswinner1 said:


> or.... False bottom with aquarium heater in the water beneath it.:2thumb:


This works really well, did it with my leucs and they NEVER drop below 23.5 degrees C (external stat only does 1 temp).

You HAVE to use a cable with a stat, they are similar wattage to mats.

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

reptileman33 said:


> What is the maximum basking temprature a dart frog viv should be and what should the Ambient temprature be??? If anyone can help me Ill be grateful as I want the viv to be perfect for when I get me dart frogs: victory:
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Martin Dean


 What happened to the red-eyed treefrog?


----------



## reptileman33 (Sep 29, 2011)

~One escaped and was found dead and the other had a prolapse and my pet shop bloke tried to put it back inh wwith a cotten bud but it must of caused too much stress on the wee thing


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

reptileman33 said:


> ~One escaped and was found dead and the other had a prolapse and my pet shop bloke tried to put it back inh wwith a cotten bud but it must of caused too much stress on the wee thing


Right so so far you have failed with:-

White's tree frogs.
Red eyed tree frogs.

Now you want to fail with dart frogs? Sorry, but I think you need to leave the phibs alone, you are clearly not up to caring for them.

Ade


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Got to agree with with Ade here, maybe Amphibians aren't for you.

It would be best at least to stop, sit down and think what went wrong with your whites and red eyes before even thinknig about another phib, could it have been avoided if you'd done some more reading around the species or their husbandry? You can't just go through different phibs until you find one that doesnt die on you ;/

I can't say too much, I had my trio of Whites in September last year but I spent months covering all bases to make sure I was ging to give them the best care I could, as I have done with all my reptiles and amphibians.


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

As others have mentioned, amphibians are obviously not for you. They take a lot of special care, especially dart frogs. Before getting anymore animals, read, read and read loads of caresheets on all types of reptiles and amphibians just to get the whole heating, lighting system worked out etc. The majority of your questions can be found elswhere on the forum or on google or even in books. Next time you have a question maybe look around for the answer, if you genuinly cant find it then of course post it and yourll be sure to get an answer.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

amphibians are in decline enough without you helping!

As the others have said though perhaps phibs are a bit to difficult for you would you not be happier with something easy like a crested gecko


----------



## reptileman33 (Sep 29, 2011)

Pardon?????!!!?? Crested gecko!! Sorry about this but with lizards ive looked after all sorts from the bearded dragon all the way upto the green Iguana!!! What happened to the whites??? Well I was going on a one off holiday and it happened to be in December (so it was too cold for the person who usually looks after my reptiles to come up on her own as she is only 13 years old!! I usually IF I GO ON HOLIDAY, pick the holiday around the nights when it is still light so its easier and safer for her to come round to look after my reptiles!!! Anyhow my viv is now sorted and the maximum temp is 80F leading to a minimum temprasture of 70F so I think that should be good enougth eh????

Anyhow theres only one question ive left to ask and by looking at my terrarium pictures which frogs would be more suitable for the terrarium darts or american green tree (and please dont say AGT just because you do not think im up to looking after them please, I want anmn opinion based on the looks of my Terrarium!!!) Bearing in mind theres a waterfall at the back right of the tank constantly running from a external fluval 206 filter so the water gets as clean as possible!!!

Anyhow piccies are below:




















Many thanks

Martin Dean

Btw Ill be putting a video on here for you lot to see and give me your opinions on!!!


----------



## reptileman33 (Sep 29, 2011)

And here is the link to the video of my viv!!!


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh stop whinging ffs. You've managed to kill a number of frogs in a short amount of time - you can understand our concern,

That viv looks far too wet for dartfrogs.

How about a plastic frog? You might not kill that.


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

Theres so many concerns when it comes to dart frogs. The only questions you seem to ask are about the viv, well for dart frog s the important question is about the food. Your more than likely going to have to culture your own food, have you even thought about that yet? Some need feeding once a day, are you up to that?


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

reptileman33 said:


> Anyhow my viv is now sorted and the maximum temp is 80F leading to a minimum temprasture of 70F so I think that should be good enougth eh????QUOTE]
> 
> Shouldn't that be higher for whites? Mine are at 29c in the warm end in the day and 24c at night.
> 
> You just have to be careful with pre-set up of a viv and then asking what could go in it. Its usually not a good idea, a viv should always be set up with a clear idea of whats going in it right from the start, (Though I sure modifications can probably be made).


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

are you saying your whites died because you went on holiday and just left them? because thats not exactly a good reason..... also bragging about all the wonderful species might mean a bit more if they didnt all end up dead or re sold.I heard about your iguana the 1 you kept in a tiny viv exotic viv and fed locust right?

so far you have had what 2 accounts get banned for your reckless keeping? If you really care about herps just stop its nothing personnel but how many pets have you killed now?


----------



## reptileman33 (Sep 29, 2011)

The whites tree frogs didnt die for gods sake!!!!!!! I gave um to the pet shop and he resold them basically becauseit was easier that way than it was to get a 13 yeqar old to come up on her own whilst it was dark nights!!! Also so what if they need feeding once a day thats no problem,even if I went to college (later this year to study the GNVQ in Animal Care) Id still make sure that they was fed and was ok and to the person who said the viv is too wet for dart frogs??? Shouldnt the viv be at 80% humidity so to get the humidity that high its going to have to be pretty wet I shgould think so!!!! Also Id like to clear my name by saying NONE of the animals (bar the red eyed tree frogs but one had a prolapse which I have even spoken to the owner of dartfrog.co.uk and even he stated that theres too many reasons for it to have a prolapse that I cannot be blamed, considering it probably had it when it arrived). So all I was asking was is the viv setup as it is best for dart frogs or american green tree frogs so can you please answer that and not slate my animal keeping!!!!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Dart frogs need high AIR humidity, as in moisture in the air, NOT a wet viv. The 2 are not the same thing at all, and you do not need to have a wet viv to have high humidity. In fact sodden substrate is a big cause of disease and sores on dart frogs.

You have such a low understand, and unwillingness to actually learn properly or even to listen to advice, this is why people are telling you to leave phibs alone. As Sam also pointed out, the other herps that you say you kept weren't successful either, so using these as evidence that you are up to phibs is, to be blunt, having quite the opposite effect.

I for one am NOT willing to offer you further advice on how to keep ANY amphibian at all. 1) you wont listen anyway and 2) it will just encourage you.

As to the "I gave the whites back to the shop", yeah, but you need to realise that you can't 'rent' animals like this.

Martin, here is the best advice you are going to get on here, and in as friendly a tone as possible. You are nor ready to keep amphibians, and given your past history I would question that you are up to keeping herpetiles or exotics of any kind. Learn how to do your own research, learn how to listen to good advice and THEN you might be closer to been ready.

Ade


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

reptileman33 said:


> The whites tree frogs didnt die for gods sake!!!!!!! I gave um to the pet shop and he resold them basically becauseit was easier that way than it was to get a 13 yeqar old to come up on her own whilst it was dark nights!!!


How responsible of you...



reptileman33 said:


> Also so what if they need feeding once a day thats no problem


So you're willing to create fly cultures, isopod cultures and remember to rotate / destroy / restart old cultures? I doubt it.



reptileman33 said:


> even if I went to college (later this year to study the GNVQ in Animal Care)


Oh the irony - You studying animal care - you'd kill all the stock in 2 weeks flat.



reptileman33 said:


> to the person who said the viv is too wet for dart frogs??? Shouldnt the viv be at 80% humidity so to get the humidity that high its going to have to be pretty wet I shgould think so!!!!


That be me - if you're going to argue at least have the decency to quote me.

There's a difference between saturated substrate and air humidity. Ever studied biotope photos? They are not from a wet environment, just a stable humid one!!!!!!!!!1111111!!!!oneone!!!! (I can also do exclamation marks to make a point).



reptileman33 said:


> Also Id like to clear my name by saying NONE of the animals (bar the red eyed tree frogs but one had a prolapse which I have even spoken to the owner of dartfrog.co.uk and even he stated that theres too many reasons for it to have a prolapse that I cannot be blamed, considering it probably had it when it arrived)


So because you spoke to one vendor, probably giving him a one sided and vague description - suddenly it's not your fault? They're finicky frogs, you're a n00b, you provided the incorrect environment for them and one of them died, the other prolapsed (probably from stress) - the chances are it IS your fault, man up and accept it.



reptileman33 said:


> So all I was asking was is the viv setup as it is best for dart frogs or american green tree frogs so can you please answer that and not slate my animal keeping!!!!


It's ideal for neither. Oh and i'll slate you if it's necessary, especially when it comes to your bullish attitude and complete apathy when it comes to correct husbandry skills.

Oh and PLEASE learn to punctuate.


----------



## Harisbilal (Oct 5, 2011)

detail3r said:


> How responsible of you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You on a mission? Lol.


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Harisbilal said:


> You on a mission? Lol.


It took 10 minutes to reply. But it was worth it. (This is the edited version).


----------



## reptileman33 (Sep 29, 2011)

Isnt everyone sooo nice and helpful on here!!! :lol2::flrt:


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

reptileman33 said:


> Isnt everyone sooo nice and helpful on here!!! :lol2::flrt:


You're a prick.


----------



## reptileman33 (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh thankyou for that rather nice comment!!!!! You are a real nice person!!! Nice comments too!!!:lol2::flrt::whip:

For anyone who is interested I ended up getting two american green tree frogs whilch Ill keep in this vivarium till around Sep/oct whereas then they will be getting moved to a 3 foot high by 3 foot long Exoterra!!!!! Only then after Ive had a years experience will I get some dart frogs to put into me older viv...............


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

Before this thread gets closed lol id just like to say to martin, to seriously consider everything thats been said by us all. Please take your time before rushing into anything, if you do the proper research you will be able to keep the animals succesfully.

Good luck with the treefrogs. For however long they last.


----------



## reptileman33 (Sep 29, 2011)

Thankyou Olefroggy boy at the mo the greens are in me viv somewhere???!!??? Just gotta give um a few days b4 I start to feed um!!!! Also me viv is 76% humid and the temp is at 74f:2thumb:

Only 5 years accorfing to the caresheets


----------



## reptileman33 (Sep 29, 2011)

Gotta say one last thing, I just hope to get a glimspe of um once in the 5 years they live lol!!!!!! Good hiders they are!!!!:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::lol2::no1:


----------



## Harisbilal (Oct 5, 2011)

reptileman33 said:


> Isnt everyone sooo nice and helpful on here!!! :lol2::flrt:


I know right! Real angels .. Lol.


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

The worry here is you just shoved two amercian tree frogs into a viv because you thought it would suit them. I myself am looking into another phib, I've asked on here about dart frogs and Mantella's, however after doing further reserach I've decided on Mossy frogs as they were a frog I wanted since I saw them last year, I now intend to spend a few months research looking up their care and the perfect set up for them (and trying to track some down for sale ). Without sounded bullhead, I beleive this is the right way to go about it, did you even want american green tree frogs? Did you do a lot of research into thier care before? Or have you just gone into the pet shop and bought them, after all, a few days ago you wanted darts ;/


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

reptileman33 said:


> Isnt everyone sooo nice and helpful on here!!! :lol2::flrt:


sorry but the people on this section are the most friendly knowledgeable outgoing people with a real passion for what they keep.It not there fault that you are unhelpable


----------



## Ian Young (Dec 29, 2008)

sambridge15 said:


> sorry but the people on this section are the most friendly knowledgeable outgoing people with a real passion for what they keep.It not there fault that you are unhelpable


yes will second that, the information i got from the guys on here really helped me when i started up :2thumb:


----------

